# Taking a hard look at this guy - Arab Folk and QH/Paint Folk come hither please!



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Okies ... found a little guy I'm going to take a serious look at this weekend. He's a little younger than I wanted, but I do have someone who can break him to saddle and get his basics down. I *could* do it myself, but since I'm 50, I obviously would prefer not to! LOL

Here's his ad with a good bit of photos. Not great confirmation shots but if someone spots something please do speak up.

Super Cute Reg 1/2 Arab/Paint

Here's his pedigree.

Sharp Dress Man Part-bred Arab

Nothing really impressive *coughs* no pun intended. I was able to trace part of his Arab side to some Crabbet and polish lines. A BIG plus for me is he has Fadheilan who is the sire of my all time favorite stud Fadjur. Of course it means virtually zero as he's so far back but it did give me a SQUEEEEEE for a moment  I don't intend on stepping foot into a show ring ever again so really pedigree is for my own amusement.

He has not been tested for HYPP which has already been addressed with the seller. I will not purchase a positive horse so that must be done if I decide to go further with this.

Upside - He appears at this point to take on the best of both worlds as far as Arab/QH-Paint cross which I like very much.

Downside - *Could* be HYPP positive which would make this whole post pointless. Younger than I wanted which isn't really a downside just not *ideal*.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

He's a good looking young horse. Price is nice. Can't hurt to look, right?


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Nice nice nice.....pedigree is nice too....you're lucky you're so far from me....he'd be in my barn by now 
I'd have him tested, and a n/h wouldn't concern me too much, it can be managed.....but it needs to be known. 

From his Arab side, I'd dare to say he could be trained at home.....should be a real sweetie.


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Cacowgirl said:


> He's a good looking young horse. Price is nice. Can't hurt to look, right?


No it can't at all. Except one thing. I am OCD picky when it comes to horses. And there aren't many I choose to go see. So when I step up and make the call, my gut is telling me this is worth my time. After talking to the seller, I was even more positive about taking a look just based on how she's handled him so far. My fear is I will like him a lot and he'll end up being HYPP positive. He hasn't been tested because the current owner helped her friend (who use to own him) out who's husband ended up being very sick. She agreed to buy him so he wouldn't loose out on a lot of ground training and become a wild child because of no handling.

So, we'll see. The price is more than fair as long as there's no glaring conformation issues when I actually get to put hands on him. I'll just have to buck up and move on if his testing comes out poorly. Which by the looks of it, would be a very sad thing.


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Nice nice nice.....pedigree is nice too....you're lucky you're so far from me....he'd be in my barn by now
> I'd have him tested, and a n/h wouldn't concern me too much, it can be managed.....but it needs to be known.
> 
> From his Arab side, I'd dare to say he could be trained at home.....should be a real sweetie.


WOOHOOO!! Thanks for this. She did tell me he's very araby in his attitude. That's a big plus for me. She also said he's in your pocket sweet and very willing.

And no no no no ... it's taken me like near a year to find this little guy LOL no stealing him from me yet!:wink:


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Nothing to worry...hubby would institutionalize me if I wanted a horse so far away;-)


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

I like! Keep us posted!


----------



## madeline97 (Jun 27, 2012)

AWWW!!! He's adorable!! Wish I could have another haha, but I don't see anything wrong with him conformation wise based on the pics!! Are you gonna ride him english or western? Or both!! Tell us how it all works out!!


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

madeline97 said:


> AWWW!!! He's adorable!! Wish I could have another haha, but I don't see anything wrong with him conformation wise based on the pics!! Are you gonna ride him english or western? Or both!! Tell us how it all works out!!


He'll be a trail horse with some real low level endurance. Doing things like the ride across Florida, etc. No showing, just fun stuff! I ride western but if the opportunity came along to learn english, I wouldn't turn it down. Can't have enough knowledge!

I'll keep ya'll posted and thanks so much for the replies.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Just as an fyi I had a horse bought out from under me by a forum member after I posted a critique thread.

I no longer post ad links.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

nikelodeon79 said:


> Just as an fyi I had a horse bought out from under me by a forum member after I posted a critique thread.
> 
> I no longer post ad links.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You know .. thanks for that. It never occurred to me that someone would do such a thing. Especially around such great people. But I guess it takes all kinds, eh? Thanks for the tip. I'm sorry that happened to you


----------



## maisie (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey BBB, when you visit try to get some "real" conformation photos of him to post. He looks really cute, but you can't tell much about pasterns, hooves and hinds from the photos. 

With better photos some more of the experts will likely chime in. He looks really cute.

BTW, I do not count myself as an expert of any sort. :wink:


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice looking colt.. but UFF - he goes back to Impressive 3 x if I counted correctly.. I love Arab / paint crosses..


----------



## Arab Mama (Jun 10, 2012)

I also would recommend some more conformation type shots just to make sure there is nothing glaring. He looks nice - I'm anxious to hear how it all turns out. I also live in FL and ride the Greenway. Hoping to get back into endurance this year as well. We went to the SEDRA endurance clinic back in October and had a blast. We'll have to PM and look for each other out on the trails!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Going back to Impressive doesn't make him HYPP or a carrier necessarily. It is so far back there were plenty of crosses that if it were carried by the sons/daughters it could have been bred out. Several of mine - both paint and QH have multiple ties to Impressive. None of them are even carriers. Test him to make sure but you'll likely find he doesn't have or carry. If I understand correctly even carriers after a certain point won't be allowed to be registered AQHA and there are current restrictions but I don't remember what they are as when all of my tests came back neg I put all the research away. APHA doesn't ask for testing which I feel is a disservice.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Foals of 2006 and later tracing to the stallion Impressive will be required to be parentage verified and tested for HYPP.
2) Foals of 2006 and later testing positive for HYPP (H/H) will not be eligible for registration with AQHA.
3) Foals of 2024 and later testing positive for HYPP (N/H) will not be eligible for registration with AQHA


----------



## caljane (Feb 7, 2009)

Judged by the picture this is a beautiful (!) colt, and for this price I would not hesitate unless, as stated before, something really wrong sticks out when meeting him in person. 
Colored Half-Arabians do not grow on trees, they are tough to find for reasonable prices unless they are conformational a train wreck. 
Honestly - for $500 I would not expect the seller to cover the expenses for a DNA test. Most likely somebody else will jump in and buy the colt from underneath you before results are back. He can not be homozygous HYPP, chances are slim that he will test N/H - and if so that still does not mean that he will ever have a problem through his life.
Good luck - if you don't buy him would you, please, send him to Wyoming?


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I second that! And as I said, if he is indeed n/h, that can be maintained quite easily with some tweaking if nutrition. 
If you decide against him, maybe he'd prefer sunny Cali over Wyoming....;-)....just kidding, of course


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for the responses!!

We have an appointment to see him tomorrow at 11am. I WILL be taking pictures, I promise 

As to the HYPP problem. If we get this far and I don't find some wonky thing upon looking at him, he will definitely be tested. I will do the right thing by leaving her a deposit of my intention of purchase UNLESS he comes back HYPP positive or something is drastically wrong with his PPE. That way she knows I'm serious. I'll have it all nicely written up so there is no question or misunderstanding as best as I can.

I can't have a HYPP positive horse. I won't put myself, my husband or the horse through that. Yes they could live all their lives symptom free but with riding trails and possible endurance, I can't have a stressor triggering a problem out in the boonies. It's just not something I feel I can deal with.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I understand your thinking, I thought the same and because of that I passed up on a super nice mare who was n/h.....she was symptom - free her whole life. Needless to say, I was rather mad with myself.....
ETA: read what you can find about HYPP, lots of info out there on how to maintain a horse and what would belong in a first aid kit, in case an episode would occur. 
As stated, he can only be n/h, and the majority if n/h horses show any problems when kept on low potassium level feeds.


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

I can imagine  ... I'm trying to figure all possible outcomes and seems like I tend to plan for the worst. I think it's because I'm just one of those people you do NOT want to take to Las Vegas


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Neither am I, that's why I didn't take the mare. Now I'm biting myself in the hindend.
I think if you know that he is n/h and are prepared, in case he does have a problem, you will be okay. Can't remember what it was to give them, but remember it's inexpensive and simple. 
Don't know if it's possible looking up the HYPP status of the parent, breeder should have it. If parent is n/n, so is he. Can you contact the breeder?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

From what I can see, I like him. I would, however, like to see shots where he isn't standing in tall grass. I always question any sale shots where there are parts hidden and I would question his pasterns but from those pics, who knows. They 'seem' a bit long but can't really say for sure. Overall, a pretty nice looking youngster and a great price!


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

*Okay - Sort of a done deal!*

Okay we went and saw him today! He's wonderful. I spotted a couple confirmation flaws but as I'm not showing, he's gelded and will be a trail horse with light endurance, I think he's perfect for my needs. Oh and don't mind the marks on his coat. He was out with the boss mares for a while learning some manners. There's nothing deep there just superficial missing hair.

His personality was wonderful and engaging. He's not fearful but bold and curious. He did jump a couple of times with quick movements but recovered nicely with an "okay no big deal" attitude. He's definitely all up in your stuff wondering what you are doing, which I like. He will follow you around happily and had no problems with two people he didn't know fussing over him. Hubby handled him without issue and the two of them got along well.

He's fairly tall already measuring 14.3 hands and has long legs but they are solid with good bone. Hooves are nice sized and well trimmed and healthy. He's been very well cared for. Keep in mind this is a youngster and he'll just be two in April.

I got some "decent" shots of him. Unfortunately the fly's seemed merciless today and it was a bit humid so he had some ants in his pants fighting off those ******s.























And unfortunately my front shots are poo.

Long story short, we put a deposit down on him and the contract calls for a full refund of the deposit if the HYPP test comes back N/H and I decide I don't want to deal with that. If it comes back N/N ... it's a done deal and he'll be home shortly. He just had a physical two weeks ago by a vet and had his wolf teeth removed and I can get a report of that.

His registered name is Sharp Dress Man ... it will stay that way I'm not spending hundreds of dollars to change that. They do call him "Niles" and since that constantly reminds me of the TV show Frasier and has no special meaning on its own, Hubby has now named him "Zoot" in keeping with the ZZ Top theme we seem to have going on here  And I actually think that name fits him VERY well.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeahhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!
Soooo happy for you
And.....now im jealous;-)


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

He's adorable and I don't blame you for putting the purchase contingent on the HYPP status. According to Allbreed, Slightly Cool is N/H, as is Impressively Made. Unfortunately, it doesn't give the status any further forward from that. Since there's no more Impressive breeding further forward from Slightly Cool Beauty, then he's got a decent chance to be N/N. Keeping fingers crossed for you!


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for the support guys. I don't mind telling you that after this was over and we got home I SWORE I was going to be ill. LOL

Hubby kept asking if I was okay! It's been a LONG time for me and I'm both excited and nervous as heck.


----------



## caljane (Feb 7, 2009)

Wish you good luck with the HYPP-test - he looks adorable, and you sound like as if you lost your heart already! I keep my fingers crossed!!!


----------



## maisie (Oct 23, 2011)

I don't see anything in those legs that would prevent him from doing what you want. He's a cutie pie. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

*Yes!!*

Test results are back and this little guy is HYPP N/N!!!!!! :clap::thumbsup::happydance:

Phew ... what a relief. He will be coming home probably this weekend. Now whatever will I do with him? :shock:

Thanks everyone who offered opinions and support. It meant a lot!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Hurrah Hurrah........
What to do with him? Love on him, what else;-)
in case you're having problems with that, I'd gladly sacrifice myself and take him off your hands;-)

And, of course, tons of pics if the Christmas present are needed


----------



## caljane (Feb 7, 2009)

congratulations - I am sure you'll find something you can do with him! Beautiful boy!!!


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh my heavens if I saw that face I would have to take him home with me!


----------

